# Zoanthids



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

Can someone tell me about zoanthids, like what size tank,what do they go alone with?What kind of care do they need?:dunno: 
I am thinking about getting the Eclipse Yellow but I don't know enough about them :question:


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

There are hundreds of types of zoas, and they are basically the easiest to care for IMO. You can have them under basic PC lighting, and from tanks to .5 Gallons to 10000+ Gallons.

They go along with everything reef safe. Keep them away from stinger corals.


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input. :lol: 
How long should I wait to put them in my tank? Its been running for about 4 weeks now.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I would say 2 weeks+ after your CUC, which is about a week after you cycle. I didnt add any corals untill maybe 3 months.

Again, it all depends on your tank size and current water parameters provided from a reliable liquid test kit. Could you tell us those?


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

19lbs LR I need to add more -funds are low right now
2 power heads- Koralia nano, 900MJ
Aqua Clear 300, Sea Clone (1200 mj)
5 hermit crabs, 1 clown,1 blue chromis
The water has been tested by my LFS and everything is fine except the Calcuim.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

How long has the tank been up and what is the size?


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

my tank is a 33 gallon


----------



## walkytalky (Sep 24, 2008)

and its been up for a month


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

As long as you have something better than normal floresence then i'd say it's ok to put them into the tank. what do you think Cody? what kind are you going to get? and before you put them in do more research about them... they have a bit of a kick in them called pallytoxin so please were gloves if you do nothing else.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

and eyeware.


----------

